# منتديات الاستشارات > مكاتب السادة المحامين >  استشارة عاااجلة ارجو الرد؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟

## الشكوى

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته 
المشكلة هي ان شاب ادعى على اخي بانه خطفه وانه هرب من  السيارة  خوفا من أخي 
على اثر مشكلة بينهما ارد توريط اخي في هذه المشكلة 
ووصلت القضية للادعاء العام  عند محقق شديد وتنازل  الشاب عن القضية ولكن طلب منه المحقق  التحليل لمعرفة هل حصل اعتداء 
تم حبس اخي لمدة اسبوعين الى الان واخي انكر ذلك كله ولكن المحقق يطلب الشخص الثالث معهم لان الشاب في الشكوى ذكر انهماا اثنان وليس اخي فقط ولكن اخي انكر ذلك 
والمحقق يطيل التحقيق والضغط على اخي ويريد منه الاعتراف بذلك ويهدد بتحويله الى السجن العام ونحن خايفين عليه من جماعات السوء هناك لانه صغير عمره 20 سنه 
ماالحل هل يذهب ابي الى المححق ويترجه لانه شيب كبير سن ؟
اما نطلب استشارة محامي لان لانعرف مصير اخي :::ومصير التحقيق والى متى يطول وماهو الحكم اذا تحول الى القاضي ساعدوووووووووووووووووني  ؟ ارجوكم

----------


## هيثم الفقى

*الأخ السائل :*

*ان  الاختطاف بجميع أشكاله، سواء أكان لامرأة أو طفل أو شاب، صنفته هيئة كبار العلماء على أنه نوع من "الحرابة" التي تحدّث عنها القرآن الكريم في قوله تعالى: "إِنَّمَا جَزَاء الَّذِينَ يُحَارِبُونَ اللّهَ وَرَسُولَهُ وَيَسْعَوْنَ فِي الأَرْضِ فَسَادًا أَن يُقَتَّلُواْ أَوْ يُصَلَّبُواْ أَوْ تُقَطَّعَ أَيْدِيهِمْ وَأَرْجُلُهُم مِّنْ خِلافٍ أَوْ يُنفَوْاْ مِنَ الأَرْضِ ذَلِكَ لَهُمْ خِزْيٌ فِي الدُّنْيَا وَلَهُمْ فِي الآخِرَةِ عَذَابٌ عَظِيمٌ".
والحكم الشرعي هنا  يكون حسب الجرم، فلو تم الاختطاف والاغتصاب فالعقوبة إما القتل، أو القتل مع الصلب. فإذا كانت القضية مجرد اختطاف فحكمها قطع اليد اليمنى، أو الرجل اليسرى، وإذا كانت مجرد ترويع ففي ذلك نفي أي السجن.
ويجب تنفيذ هذه الأحكام بقوة، مع التشهير بمرتكبيها في الإعلام، لأن تطبيق تلك العقوبات الصارمة يضمن اختفاء هذه الظاهرة, والحفاظ على الأمن والسكينة فى المملكة .
و من أهم أسباب تلك الظاهرة انتشار المخدرات والمسكرات، ووجود الحالات النفسية، وضعف الوازع الديني، ومن الآثار السلبية لتلك الظاهرة على المجتمع ضياع الأمان، والترويع.*

----------


## هيثم الفقى

[align=justify]
*وبناء على ماسلف بيانه يتضح وأن الجريمة المتهم فيها أخاك من الجرائم الخطيرة التى تؤرق الأمن والطمأنينة فى المجتمع السعودى , ومن هنا يأتى سبب شدة المحقق لأنه بهذه الشدة يوفر للمواطن السعودى الأمن والطمأنينة ...*

*ولعل المحقق أراد فقط التأكد من أن المجنى عليه لم يتعرض لمواقعة بعد اختطافه ....خاصة بعد تنازله عن الشكوى وذلك خيفة من المحقق  وأن يكون سبب تنازل المجنى عليه وليد اكراه من أخاك أو شريكه فطلب اجراء الفحوصات اللازمة على المجنى عليه...* 
[/align]

----------


## هيثم الفقى

*أما اذا كنت ترى أن المحقق يبالغ فى شدته وأن أضرارا جسيمة ستحدق بأخاك بدون وجه حق يمكنك اللجوء الى هيئة حقوق الانسان بالمملكة العربية السعودية وهذا رابطها على الانترنت :*

*http://www.haq-ksa.org/*

*لتوفير الحيدة والنزاهة التى يرجوها المواطن العادى  بالمملكة من المحقق ازاء مثل تلك الشكاوى....*

----------


## الأفوكاتو

لو سمحت كنت عاوز اعرف هل يجوز الطعن على حكم دعوى الغاء ؟؟؟؟؟؟

----------

